# What gives Saban the "it" factor?



## Arrow3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why is Nick Saban on a different level then most coaches? It didn't take him long to turn Alabama around at all. I know we have a good coach in Mark Richt in Athens but it doesn't seem like he's got that extra drive that Saban has to win it all..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 20, 2010)

Some will, some won't; some do and some don't... 

There is a big difference between Good and Great.

Richt is a nice guy by most accounts, I do not know him personally. 

Saban is not such a nice guy by most accounts, I do not know him personally.  

May just be the drive to win it all by Saban and that sync's up well with the Alabama People I know...  

Should be a great season!!!

Roll Tide Roll...

Ron


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 20, 2010)

Love him or hate him, Saban is the best in the business. I knew he'd have Bama turned around in no time. It wouldn't shock me to see Bama win two more titles in the next five years.


----------



## mule69 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do yall think he was such a failure in the NFL? I think he has a very dominating personality and can somewhat intimidate and kick off the team the college kids. Where as th pro players can get mad tell you there not going to practice or whatever and all they get is a fine which does not phase them alot of times.


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice guys finish last Brandon. I think Richt's downfall is his loyalty to people. I think Saban's theory is, if he can't do it.....I'll find someone that can! I know neither coach personally but that's just how it seems to me. I think Richt's niceness or loyalty to his coaches and players are what's gonna come back to bite him in the end. Saban is there to win....relationships are #2 to him. Richt is the opposite!


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 20, 2010)

Recruiting is a lot different than drafting and the Phins were pretty shy of talent while he was there. Some guys are more suited to the college game than the pros, Saben is one of them. A great motivator of young men.


----------



## bamafans (Aug 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Recruiting is a lot different than drafting and the Phins were pretty shy of talent while he was there. Some guys are more suited to the college game than the pros, Saben is one of them. A great motivator of young men.



Agree...
In college Saban can control almost everything football related...not so inthe NFL.. Saban is a control freak and wants everything HIS way and he wants it now. I think Saban is never happy about what he has achieved and is always looking ahead and trying to get better. I do think he is the best coach in college right now....Even though I do worry at times his head is going to explode onthe sidlines..
coach mark R. is a good coach as well and I like him, but it seems to me that he is missing the killer instince that make good coaches great...
Like others have said, I do not know either on a personal level...just my $.02

Roll Tide!!


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever I look for in an Attorney translates into a good football coach except perhaps leadership.  Saban is smart, aggressive, demands performance, leads, and hates to lose.  Saban isn't unlike Spurrier in those qualities.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Why is Nick Saban on a different level then most coaches? It didn't take him long to turn Alabama around at all. I know we have a good coach in Mark Richt in Athens but it doesn't seem like he's got that extra drive that Saban has to win it all..


 
Saban doesn't try to be their daddy, mentor or spiritual counselor. He knows the primary keys to success and drills them into his kids. If any one player doesn't abide by them they don't play, or are off of the team. That's the way life is, and he is preparing them for that. Saban doesn't play only juniors and seniors. If you qualify for the position, regardless of your rank, and you prove that you can execute consistantly you play. This pays off big dividends down the road.

The Bear was the same way, he was rough on his kids and made men out of them. Richt spends too much time trying to be the daddy that some of these boys never had from a mentor's perspective. He puts too much emphasis on playing juniors and seniors, regardless of how talented his underclassmen are. AJ should have had 100s of more plays by this point in his college carreer with the talent he has. You can't wait till a kids junior or senior year for him to get play time when he has that type of talent. It's time he treated his new kids like Marine recruits and showed them the ropes and quit being so easy on them, and his team coaches. I would love to see UGA going head to head with a team like Bama for the SEC championship. 

You can never have too many red jersey's on a field. 

Orange, not so much...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

Saban is a short little dictator.  The same things that make him somebody that you probably wouldn't like, make him a good coach. 

The guy is a Napolean.  He's out to prove something to the world and he has an outsized chip on his shoulder. That has driven him to a pretty impressive record of success.

The lawyer anology was pretty interesting and fairly apt.  I also think the same thing that drives people like the ones that are currently running our country, drives guys like Saban.  They want complete control over EVERYTHING.  Now beofre yall kill me, let me clarify that.  I don't think Saban shares Barry Hussein's outlook on the world.  Quite the opposite.  Saban clearly believes  in reward based on merit and production rather than handing things to people.  I'm just saying that an overwelming desire to control everything is a commonality there.

I also think Saban has what people call "fire in the belly" in spades.  He HATES losing.  He gets angry and personally offended if you beat him.  He is also ruthless as some here have already mentioned.  The '08 UGA game is a good example of what I'm talking about.  Saban is such an egomaniac and so narccissistic that he couldn't believe that anyone would dare to do such a thing when playing his team and that motivated him even more.  You think Bama didn't play with an extra edge that night?  You didn't watch the game if you don't think so.

It probably sounds like I'm bashing Saban, and make no mistake I don't like him at all, but I do like his coaching style.

I see Miguel's point and he and I have talked about that a lot.  I don't know that I necessarily agree that CMR's way is "wrong."  There are some other guys that had the same approach who were pretty successful.  But I will say that I personally favor Saban's style.

Now I don't think that I would like Nick Saban at all if I had to be around him.  I definitely wouldn't want to go fishing with the guy.  And if I had to be in a room with him I would probably either have to leave or I would end up telling him just what I thought about him.  But he's not getting all that money to be likeable.  Mike Wilbon once referred to Saban as being "on the short list of most insuffereable human beings on the planet."  LOL.  I tend to agree.  But the man can flat out coach football.  Guys like him, Ditka, Parcells, Belachic, are all cut from the same cloth.  The thing is, in the NFL, things have changed.  Belichic is one of the last remaining guys with that mentality who is successful.  The players have so much leverage that they will tell guys like to Saban to go pee up a rope.

But Saban is defintely one of the best in college.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2010)

Coach Saban and Coach Bryant shared several key qualities,...first and foremost;
1) focus
2) intensity
3) relentless pursuit of excellence
4) outstanding communicator
5) organization
Coach Bryant had a heck of a good personality, big time partier, Coach Saban is much more reserved.
Like Miguel said above,...Coach Saban, and Coach Bryant understood the importance of turning these teenagers into men, to teach not only techniques,...but more importantly responsibility.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention,...both Bryant and Saban surrounded themselves with great assistants,...and did not suffer assistants who couldn't make things happen,...remember, Saban got rid of both his Offensive Co-ord. and his D-co-ord after his first season...and the results speak for themselves.
The "control" issue is common in highly successful people,...If I had the opportunity to Coach a football program, I'd want total control too.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 20, 2010)

Saban couldn't have come to Alabama at not better time. He stepped in when Tennessee and Auburn coaches was on the downside and the energy was slowing fading. Let Tennessee and Auburn both get back to levels they once was and this talk will come to an end.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 20, 2010)

one of the best micro-managers in the game and he does it well- great coach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Saban couldn't have come to Alabama at not better time. He stepped in when Tennessee and Auburn's coach was on the downside and the energy was slowing fading. Let Tennessee and Auburn both get back to levels they once was and this talk will come to an end.


 
Yes, Auburn has been such a superpower in the past... And as for 10RC.........well


----------



## whitworth (Aug 20, 2010)

*Life experiences are different*

Nick Saban saw rough life when young; sometimes it affects the intensity of people.

Saban was a defensive back at Kent State University when four demonstrators were shot by Ohio National Guard troops.  

I had a baseball coach who was intense.  He not only played minor league baseball, he parachuted into France on June 6, 1944.   We learned some intense things from him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

whitworth said:


> Nick Saban saw rough life when young; sometimes it affects the intensity of people.
> 
> Saban was a defensive back at Kent State University when four demonstrators were shot by Ohio National Guard troops.
> 
> I had a baseball coach who was intense.  He not only played minor league baseball, he parachuted into France on June 6, 1944.   We learned some intense things from him.



I bet yall did learn a lot from your coach.  People like that make the best coaches and teachers.  But your coach risking his life for our freedom and parachuting into you know what on earth and Saban being at a school when something bad happened aren't even in the same neighborhood.  Saban is a great football coach but lets not start comparing him to a war hero.  he hasn't earned that honor.  Niether has CMR, Meyer, or any of the others.  What they do is pretty insignificant when compared to guys like your former coach.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Saban couldn't have come to Alabama at not better time. He stepped in when Tennessee and Auburn coaches was on the downside and the energy was slowing fading. Let Tennessee and Auburn both get back to levels they once was and this talk will come to an end.




I knew I could count on you Accubondy
UT's color is orange, yours my friend is GREEN 
 you seem to forget that for 8 of the last 12 years, BAMA was " on the downside" limited scholarships and half a dozen coaches...just so happened to coincide with UT and AU's "winning streaks...that blade cuts both ways,...hwo about this,...as long as Saban is at BAMA, UT won't get back to where it was


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I knew I could count on you Accubondy
> UT's color is orange, yours my friend is GREEN
> you seem to forget that for 8 of the last 12 years, BAMA was " on the downside" limited scholarships and half a dozen coaches...just so happened to coincide with UT and AU's "winning streaks...that blade cuts both ways,...hwo about this,...as long as Saban is at BAMA, UT won't get back to where it was


 
Don't forget, the NCAA isn't done with UT yet either...

From Fat Fulmer to Lame Kitten, does anyone really believe that the UT athletic program has a clue what to look for in a real coach?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 20, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I knew I could count on you Accubondy
> UT's color is orange, yours my friend is GREEN
> you seem to forget that for 8 of the last 12 years, BAMA was " on the downside" limited scholarships and half a dozen coaches...just so happened to coincide with UT and AU's "winning streaks...that blade cuts both ways,...hwo about this,...as long as Saban is at BAMA, UT won't get back to where it was



 You use probation as an excuse for losing and it just goes away. Me, to be honest I don't remember a time Alabama was not on probation and if there was they probably should have been. Alabama is on probation right now if you didn't know.  Alabama athletes like running with books...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget, the NCAA isn't done with UT yet either...
> 
> From Fat Fulmer to Lame Kitten, does anyone really believe that the UT athletic program has a clue what to look for in a real coach?



Oh that's gonna leave a mark....


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> ...


 
Figures you would use a Leftist Democrat mascot for your brilliant animated retort... So much has been answered now.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> You use probation as an excuse for losing and it just goes away. Me, to be honest I don't remember a time Alabama was not on probation and if there was they probably should have been. Alabama is on probation right now if you didn't know.  Alabama athletes like running with books...



UT players like running _away_ from books, however, I think UT leads the league in "bookings".......oh I just kill my self

Let me clear up the probation thing...something you don't want to admit,...the only time UT has been able to put together a "winning streak" vs BAMA has been when BAMA was limited to less than half the number of scholarhips as anyone else...I'm sure you can do the math.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 20, 2010)

Why does it appear that the two teams, Bama and Florida, that carry the SEC for the bottom feeders in the conference have coaches that are hated by the bottom feeders? Never mind, I just answered my own question.RTR


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Saban is a great coach,but is a hired gun. Couple of championships from now and he'll bail for more bucks somewhere else and Bama will be looking again. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 20, 2010)

_"Fat Fulmer to Lame Kitten,"_

That's down right funny.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Saban is a great coach,but is a hired gun. Couple of championships from now and he'll bail for more bucks somewhere else and Bama will be looking again. Enjoy it while you can.




I'll take a couple of more NC's,...and schools will be tripping over themselves to hire him...

BAMA will do fine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Saban is a great coach,but is a hired gun. Couple of championships from now and he'll bail for more bucks somewhere else and Bama will be looking again. Enjoy it while you can.


 
And I was just startin to like you..


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 20, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Saban is a great coach,but is a hired gun. Couple of championships from now and he'll bail for more bucks somewhere else and Bama will be looking again. Enjoy it while you can.



I like your optimistic attitude about a couple more championships. I will take that and then he can pass the torch to Kirby Smart.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 21, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Why does it appear that the two teams, Bama and Florida, that carry the SEC for the bottom feeders in the conference have coaches that are hated by the bottom feeders? Never mind, I just answered my own question.RTR



Saban and Meyer are the reason the SEC is the best conference in college football. I wonder how many NC's UGA would have if they would have signed Saban or Meyer instead of Richt. They missed Saban by a year. The best 2 HC's in college football have a freindship  with the best HC in the NFL . The article also talks about how Sabans wife wanted him to hire Meyer when he was at Toledo but Saban never called Meyer back  . Maybe UGA could have hired Terry Saban as their AD , she knows how to pick coaches .

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/05/sports/football/05coaches.html?_r=2&hp&ex=&ei=&partner=


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures you would use a Leftist Democrat mascot for your brilliant animated retort... So much has been answered now.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2010)

He starts at 6 am and quits at 12 pm, 7 days a week. What kind of life is that? A good coach can get it done in half that time.

 I wonder why ESPN is giving Ala. so much air time? Since the pimps can't come to the practice they can watch the team on TV. Looks like that bammer money is going for something else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> He starts at 6 am and quits at 12 pm, 7 days a week. What kind of life is that? A good coach can get it done in half that time.
> 
> I wonder why ESPN is giving Ala. so much air time? Since the pimps can't come to the practice they can watch the team on TV. Looks like that bammer money is going for something else.


 
I've been waiting on your astute pearls of observation and wisdom. I suppose you could make more of a championship team  in a 3 hour day, instead of a 6 hour Saban day huh?

You sure you aren't double registered as Bottle Hunter??
Or perhaps you're a closet 10RC fan. You do display the same IQ markers and traits.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> He starts at 6 am and quits at 12 pm, 7 days a week. What kind of life is that? A good coach can get it done in half that time.


 Obviously Richt can't get it done in twice that time...

 [/QUOTE]I wonder why ESPN is giving Ala. so much air time? [/QUOTE]
Simple really, to sell advertising, you know, make a little money,  LOTS  of folks are interested in seeing BAMA,...not so many in seeing UGA...

Stick with fishing there RipRap, easier on the brain


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> He starts at 6 am and quits at 12 pm, 7 days a week. What kind of life is that? A good coach can get it done in half that time.
> 
> That is exactly the point...
> 
> ...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And I was just startin to like you..



Championships as in SEC. I just speak what I see as the truth. Have to hand it to him,he knows what it takes to win.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 21, 2010)

Saban is losing his hair.Before long he will be a little, short, baldheaded guy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i really enjoyed the espn special on them. Very cool to see the practices and gym work. Meyer hates the press so much dont know if he'd do it or not. but probably for the extra pub he'd do with with ESPN.



Yeah that dang press.  It's just ful of "bad guys."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> Saban is losing his hair.Before long he will be a little, short, baldheaded guy.


 
Just like,,,,,,,,awww nevermind....


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like,,,,,,,,awww nevermind....



Just wanted to say howdy to you and RH.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Stick with fishing there RipRap, easier on the brain



Thanks, I'll do that. Keeping up with other MEN all the time really isn't my thing.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Saban is a short little dictator.  The same things that make him somebody that you probably wouldn't like, make him a good coach.
> 
> The guy is a Napolean.  He's out to prove something to the world and he has an outsized chip on his shoulder. That has driven him to a pretty impressive record of success.
> 
> ...



You are the one with a chip on your shoulder and just jealous of  success. You can put any spin on that you would like but it shows in almost all your post, but I will agree with you for I believe the first time ever , Saban is the best in College Coaching.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2010)

riprap said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. Keeping up with other MEN all the time really isn't my thing.



...sounds like it is...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2010)

00Beau said:


> You are the one with a chip on your shoulder and just jealous of  success. You can put any spin on that you would like but it shows in almost all your post, but I will agree with you for I believe the first time ever , Saban is the best in College Coaching.



Do you live in a single wide?  I bet you do.


----------



## coggins (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not gonna try to take anything away from Saban or Meyer. They are both clearly at the top of their respective divisions in the SEC.  I can comment as far as meeting and somewhat knowing Richt, he is a fine man and a class act.  I really hope he can make the changes needed to lift the Dawgs program enough to compete with the top teams of the SEC on a consistent basis.  What I really wonder about though it what do you Bama fans think of Coach M Schula?  I know he never got the Tide to the point you all wanted but........he did take the team under some tough circumstances and apparently left some talent in the cupboard.  Not trying to  anybody here at all. I'm just curious about you Tide fans take on that aspect.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not gonna try to take anything away from Saban or Meyer. They are both clearly at the top of their respective divisions in the SEC.  I can comment as far as meeting and somewhat knowing Richt, he is a fine man and a class act.  I really hope he can make the changes needed to lift the Dawgs program enough to compete with the top teams of the SEC on a consistent basis.  What I really wonder about though it what do you Bama fans think of Coach M Schula?  I know he never got the Tide to the point you all wanted but........he did take the team under some tough circumstances and apparently left some talent in the cupboard.  Not trying to  anybody here at all. I'm just curious about you Tide fans take on that aspect.



Never cared for Shula..Not enough emotion,  never saw him really get angry on the sideline or chew a player out. Guess he was one of those "nice guys" and that doesn't cut it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not gonna try to take anything away from Saban or Meyer. They are both clearly at the top of their respective divisions in the SEC. I can comment as far as meeting and somewhat knowing Richt, he is a fine man and a class act. I really hope he can make the changes needed to lift the Dawgs program enough to compete with the top teams of the SEC on a consistent basis. What I really wonder about though it what do you Bama fans think of Coach M Schula? I know he never got the Tide to the point you all wanted but........he did take the team under some tough circumstances and apparently left some talent in the cupboard. Not trying to  anybody here at all. I'm just curious about you Tide fans take on that aspect.


 
I appreciate Shula for what he did as a player at Alabama and for taking the team when we were in some dark years. But Shula was not head coach material, he wasn't willing to make changes (for the better) required of him. He was a "good man" that just didn't have enough fire to be a great head football coach.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2010)

I always liked Shula as a player. I never thought that he was the right fit for the Tide as a long term head coach. The Program was going through some tough times and quite frankly was too big for him. He served the University well in those times but expectations at Bama are more than 10 win seasons. He was a nice, loyal guy that reminds me alot of another coach in the SEC. There was very little discipline within the program and it showed on and off the field. Shula has a great football mind, but better suited for an assistant or OC position.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not gonna try to take anything away from Saban or Meyer. They are both clearly at the top of their respective divisions in the SEC.  I can comment as far as meeting and somewhat knowing Richt, he is a fine man and a class act.  I really hope he can make the changes needed to lift the Dawgs program enough to compete with the top teams of the SEC on a consistent basis.  What I really wonder about though it what do you Bama fans think of Coach M Schula?  I know he never got the Tide to the point you all wanted but........he did take the team under some tough circumstances and apparently left some talent in the cupboard.  Not trying to  anybody here at all. I'm just curious about you Tide fans take on that aspect.



I liked Shula a lot, he came in when no one else would, made the mistake of beating UF and having a 10 win season his first full year while on limited scholarships and probation. 
I thought that he should have been given one more season but you can't argue with the results.
Like someone else said, Shula lacked discipline,...Great, Christian Man...and could bring in talent, but didn't have the complete skill set required for consistent excellence,...i.e. Saban.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I liked Shula a lot, he came in when no one else would, made the mistake of beating UF and having a 10 win season his first full year while on limited scholarships and probation.
> I thought that he should have been given one more season but you can't argue with the results.
> Like someone else said, Shula lacked discipline,...Great, Christian Man...and could bring in talent, but didn't have the complete skill set required for consistent excellence,...i.e. Saban.


 
Gee, that sounds familiar..


----------



## ACguy (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds like people have changed their minds from last year. In the Richt or Saban poll , Richt had 41% of the votes. One Dawg fan even said this 

I think it's a big mistake to assume that it's just a matter of time before Saban brings Bama a NC. There are a lot of things that go into it outside of his control. He could coach his rear end off and never get another. That's actually the probability. Of course this notion will largely be rejected out of hand. Maybe I'm just being "emotional" again. 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=413989&highlight=saban+richt+poll&page=4


----------



## coggins (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, I wondered what ya'll thought about Schula. Understand completely why the lack of fire and "control" was an issue.  And unfortunately it does sound awful familiar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Sounds like people have changed their minds from last year. In the Richt or Saban poll , Richt had 41% of the votes. One Dawg fan even said this
> 
> I think it's a big mistake to assume that it's just a matter of time before Saban brings Bama a NC. There are a lot of things that go into it outside of his control. He could coach his rear end off and never get another. That's actually the probability. Of course this notion will largely be rejected out of hand. Maybe I'm just being "emotional" again.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, Bama / Saban actually winning the NC had nothing at all to do with them changing their tune from that quote!!!  Dude!! Are you serious?? I mean, REALLY??


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you live in a single wide?  I bet you do.



Not sure where that came from, oh yea a Dawg Fan that explains it , Well while we are chatting let me congratulate the Dawgs on their 1980 NC Because you are`nt going to see one in your lifetime again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Not sure where that came from, oh yea a Dawg Fan that explains it , Well while we are chatting let me congratulate the Dawgs on their 1980 NC Because you are`nt going to see one in your lifetime again.



You're just another internet qb with an opinion.  So in light of your statement above, you would have to be either a psychic or a liar.  And we both know you're not a psychic.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're just another internet qb with an opinion.  So in light of your statement above, you would have to be either a psychic or a liar.  And we both know you're not a psychic.



Wow, you getting a little aggravated, let me reprhase my statement, Uga will not Have another NC Unless They Hire Saban In your Lifetime  And we both know what you are without calling Names.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Wow, you getting a little aggravated, let me reprhase my statement, Uga will not Have another NC Unless They Hire Saban In your Lifetime



I think we both know that you don't have nearly enough on the ball to get me "aggravated."  You can barely put a coherent sentence together.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Wow, you getting a little aggravated, let me reprhase my statement, Uga will not Have another NC Unless They Hire Saban In your Lifetime  And we both know what you are without calling Names.



I don't want to disrupt the little tiff going on, but how long do you guys think it would take Saban to win a NC at UGA if he were there? 2-3 years at most is what I think.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I don't want to disrupt the little tiff going on, but how long do you guys think it would take Saban to win a NC at UGA if he were there? 2-3 years at most is what I think.



No Tiff here, just chatting with my internet Buddy, I agree 3 years tops!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I don't want to disrupt the little tiff going on, but how long do you guys think it would take Saban to win a NC at UGA if he were there? 2-3 years at most is what I think.



No tiff fairhope.  I was just amusing myself talking to my opiononated little friend here.

That's an interesting question.  He would have plenty of talent to work with.  I don't know.  There's definitely no reason now to think that he couldn't do it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No tiff fairhope.  I was just amusing myself talking to my opiononated little friend here.
> 
> That's an interesting question.  He would have plenty of talent to work with.  I don't know.  There's definitely no reason now to think that he couldn't do it.



With the talent that already exist there and what he brings in, I think it would not take long. He came into Bama with little to work with and turned it in 3 years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2010)

fairhope said:


> With the talent that already exist there and what he brings in, I think it would not take long. He came into Bama with little to work with and turned it in 3 years.



Yeah that's definitely impressive.  He's on the short list of guys who have done it at two different schools.  Has anybody ever done it a three?  Not that he's coming to UGA.  I just wondered if that has ever been done.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's definitely impressive.  He's on the short list of guys who have done it at two different schools.  Has anybody ever done it a three?  Not that he's coming to UGA.  I just wondered if that has ever been done.



I don't think it has ever happened and definately not in the same conference.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 23, 2010)

fairhope said:


> how long do you guys think it would take Saban to win a NC at UGA if he were there? 2-3 years at most is what I think.



 with the talent that is there, 2 years tops.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2010)

bamafans said:


> Agree...
> In college Saban can control almost everything football related...not so inthe NFL.. Saban is a control freak and wants everything HIS way and he wants it now. I think Saban is never happy about what he has achieved and is always looking ahead and trying to get better. ....Even though I do worry at times his head is going to explode onthe sidlines..


If this is true he must have a pretty sad life and after football or without football there must be great emptiness in his life.


----------

